# Carolina Skiff J16



## snookin99 (Apr 13, 2008)

First post here, thought I'd put up my skiff

05' hull, 98' 2 stroke merc 30hp tiller


























It's a good boat but I'm looking to re-power and convert it to remote steering, let me know if you hear about any good deals on 40 or 50hp outboards!!

-Eliot


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

welcome to the forum  your 30 hp should sell quick when you decide to part with it


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice! [smiley=cool2.gif]
That's my kinda rig.
I see your all bizness. [smiley=1-scarysmoker.gif]
Not much room, but I fully understand...
When your solo, rooms not an issue...

Need some fishin' reports soon! [smiley=1-computergeek.gif]


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

That is a nice rig, I just did a little damage to my rig and I'm looking into a j16 for a temporary replacement. How much do you think you might be selling the 30hp for?


----------



## snookin99 (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome guys, I'll have some fishing reports up soon but right now I'm actually up at FSU for summer session.. 

As for the motor, I'm looking to find a new one around august but I'm willing to wait for the right motor and don't plan on having the repower and re-rigging done until winter break (school gets in the way)

I'll be sure to post up my 30 here though before I do it anywhere else.. probably looking to get between $500-$700 for it.. 

-Eliot


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

I will def give you700 for it let me know when you are ready, my brother is at FSU to, so I go that way often.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice Rig !

Since Josh asked first ,,,Sell it to him ... 

Dave


----------



## snookin99 (Apr 13, 2008)

Will do.

-Eliot


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

But I want second call


----------



## bsnookn584 (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice Skiff!!! I have a J14. Im thinking about buying an 30hp etec and i was just wondering what top speed are you getting and what prop do you have????


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

> But I want second call


dibs on 3rds if those two fall through


----------



## snookin99 (Apr 13, 2008)

I'll be sure to let all of you guys know with a PM the second I go to sell it.

bsnookn-
I'm not quite sure how it's propped, this prop came from the original owner and he wasn't too knowledgeable about the boat. As for speeds, I typically run a load of about 8-10 gallons of gas, 2 anglers, a full 30 gal livewell(280+ lbs.), and gear.. With this load I can typically expect around 25-28mph top end.


----------



## jsnap251 (Jun 28, 2010)

Very nice skiff as far as the prop most of them have a set of numbers stamped between the blades take a look.

bsnookn
when are you coming back down to miami just got the call should have the boat back by Wed next week... lets plan a trip to flamingo or black point my wife's cuz just went a few days ago and caught 3 bones over 7lbs ea   . Or lets ride to jupiter big snook


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations on an excellent skiff. I have owned a J series, J14, and found it to be a great boat at a great price. You mods are functional and well executed. You will like remote steering, but consider a side console because of the narrow beam.

Looks like a fishin machine to me. Enjoy.


----------



## snookin99 (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments, man. I considered a side console but I actually want to rig a crows nest style console.. I want a leaning post because I like to stand and drive.
I'm thinking to rig it similar to a Banshee extreme except with a leaning post


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

That's exactly what I wanted to do with mine...
I think I'm going straight poling platform though...
Just more cost effective for me...

What kinda hulls that photo of... Its not a Ranger is it... Just BansheeStyle tower right


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

What is the advantage of a "crows nest" console like that? My first thought is that you take up the same amount of space as a traditional console with the same foot print but loose storage space. Weight? It does look sharp though, and "because I like it" is as good a reason as any other. The seats on the poling platform and console makes me cringe though since I'm a fly flinger.


----------



## snookin99 (Apr 13, 2008)

Yeah the seats a no bueno for me as well.. Frankly, I just like the looks over a traditional console. I do think it would be a better height than a traditional j16 console for standing and driving with a leaning post. Plus I think the J16 consoles look awful.. It may be a bit lighter too due to a simpler construction?

As for the skiff, I'm not sure. I did a google image search of a ranger banshee extreme and this pic had the best angle of the console itself, doesn't look like a ranger though..


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Gotcha, I thought I might be missing something. Like I said "I like it!" is more than enough reason.  It does look sharp.


----------



## logandorn96 (Mar 27, 2011)

I know this post is old but where would you purchase the crows nest console?


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

I've got an old Banchee console that I purchased from the manufacture in Titusville, ( I think that's the location ). On mine, the top edge has been removed do to them experimenting. I think you can get the console bridge mount (aluminum tubing ) from flounder pounder at the port in cape canaveral. Here is the website:
www.fp.marine.com
I think he still has some mounts left. They are a boat surplus type of place.


----------

